
A Scala Tutorial for Java Programmers - shawndumas
http://docs.scala-lang.org/tutorials/scala-for-java-programmers.html
======
greesil
I just got interested in scala because of this:

<http://spark-project.org/>

Has anybody tried spark out? What did you think? I'm kind of afraid of using
it for production because it is so new.

~~~
stesch
Really a bad name:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPARK_%28programming_language%2...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPARK_%28programming_language%29)

~~~
eropple
There's also a Spark Java web framework, too. Common name.

